# ATO Version 2 With a Pump



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a slight problem and this problem being I need to make a relay to power down or signal the pump to do its thing. 

Pump is 120V and the Switch is gonna be 12 volt (bit of a step down.)

and idea where I can get info on how to make the relay?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Does the float valve have a small switch in it and you want to keep the high voltage wiring away from the water?

How are you with soldering wires and assembling parts on a breadboard? That's how I'd do it. I can try to find you a wiring diagram...

Basically get a 12 volt actuated relay that can handle at least 120 Volts; go to the Source (or Sayal is way better, but it's too far for you...) and get a relay that works like this:


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would go to sayal. it's only about 10km and is on a direct bus route. I have yet to get the bread bord or the switch. But I have the pump.

edit: I read it right this time. not feeling well tonight.

I did a DIY light fixture with LED and lots of soldering. I've got a steady hand as I do sculpt and paint fine details. I also enjoy challenges.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

They should have everything you need there then. And in my experience, also some things you don't need but end up buying anyway  . It's fairly simple. You might not even need the breadboard depending on what the relay is like.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure what exactly I am looking for at the moment. And I know what you mean about having stuff I don't need. the goodies there are pretty O.O and I start to drool. They wouldn't have float switches woudl they? 

Could you possibly help me out with this since I am just not sure where to start?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe build something like this with some old pieces of plastic or wood and a toilet float...not sure what you all have already.










I'd suggest to use a microswitch like this


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

toilet float would be too large for a 2 gallon tank. Hence the float switch I'll be purchasing.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

guys on nano reef pointed out a place I can get switches and instructions to bo ot. So now I klnow wh at to buy at sayal.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> guys on nano reef pointed out a place I can get switches and instructions to bo ot. So now I klnow wh at to buy at sayal.


There ya go!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.aquahub.com/store/diygaquarium.html

I asked a few questions. they said I can get away with one switch. Not sure I could get two to work in there. Not until I change the plans after the contest. I hope there is another contest because I want to take my tank to a whole new level :3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to find the switches elsewhere. Ohly crud. I decided what the hell, get the kit and be done. 39.99 + shipping... they wanted 32.00 shipping!!!!!!!! So I decided the switch for 6.99. 33.00 shippin! to hell with that, I'll check elsewhere.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Bul Reef Supply has the exact same kit available at same price, but their shipping is more reasonable, under $ 20.00 I think.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...o-top-off-systems/top-it-off-kit-premium.html

I purchased it three months ago, the kit is working great for me so far.


----------

